# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Αυτό τι είναι ;

## the_eye

Για ρίχτε μια ματία

Ronja δεν νομίζω
Laser μπα
τι είναι ;;;;

Βασικά βγάζει πολύ έντονο λευκό φως.

----------


## [email protected]

Οπτικό Link?

----------


## sinonick

ψάξε στο google για "Free Space Optics" ή και "Wireless" και θα βρεις πολλά παρόμοια

-edit-
http://www.freespaceoptic.com/

----------


## the_eye

Τα Free Space Optics είναι συνήθως με laser ή υπέρυθρα, αυτό έχει λευκό φως

----------


## sinonick

εγώ για όσα διάβασα για λευκό φως έλεγε όχι κόκκινο!
κόκκινο και υπέρυθρο έχω δει μόνο στο ronja

αν το σκέφτεσαι έχει στο ebay με 1750 δολλάρια το ζευγάρι για 100mbit μέχρι 500μέτρα  :: 
(έκανα edit και διόρθωσα κάτι)
για οτιδήποτε παραπάνω πας σε ΠΟΛΛΑ λεφτά
ξεκίνα από canon με 8χιλιάρικα το φθηνότερο μέχρι τα πιο ακριβά MRV για μέχρι 7χιλιόμετρα 70χιλιάρικα (δολλάρια πάντα)

----------


## gadgetakias

Είναι οπτικό link. Χρησιμοποιείται σε κοντινές αποστάσεις για μεγάλο bandwidth. Συνήθως περνάνε εικόνα πέρα από data. Είναι κάποιος τηλεοπτικός σταθμός/studio εκεί;

Κάποιο προϊόν σαν αυτά: http://www.mrv.com/products/line/terescope.php

----------


## sinonick

πάμε για καμιά ομαδική; ΜΟΥΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΑΑαα

----------


## the_eye

Ναι, δε με καταλάβατε, ξέρω ότι είναι οπτικό link, απλά προσπαθώ να δω τι είδους. Γιατί με κάνει εντύπωση το λευκό του φως. Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω και φωτό την νύχτα το οποίο φαίνεται πολύ έντονα.

----------


## Patreas_

Κατσε μακρυα απο το διαολοπραμα  ::  ....Τουλαχιστον τα δικα μας συστηματα στις ταρατσες ειναι αχρωμα, αοσμα και αγευστα (οχι οτι δοκιμασα να φαω το dlink δηλαδη ... )

----------


## sinonick

αυτό το διαολόπραμα
δεν φέρνει αντίσταση στον αέρα
δεν δέχεται καμία μα καμία παρεμβολή
είναι κατά πολύ πιο γρήγορο από το κοινό wifi
είναι ΠΟΛΥ πιο διακριτικό

δυστυχώς όμως έχει μικρή εμβέλεια και είναι και πολύ ακριβό  :: 

για κανα ronja τι λέτε;
το κόστος τους είναι ~50ευρώ το καθένα (αν πάρεις ηλεκτρονικά για 5-6)
πιάνουν 10mbit full duplex με εμβέλεια μέχρι 4κμ το πολύ (στην ελλάδα που έχουμε καλό καιρό τα φτάνουμε)

είναι κανείς τρελαμένος ηλεκτρονικάκιας μέσα  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> είναι κανείς τρελαμένος ηλεκτρονικάκιας μέσα


Αρκετοί...
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=130679#130679
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12673
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=156129

----------


## the_eye

Να και οι νυχτερινές φωτό, έχει πιο έντονο φως και από την λάμπα του δρόμου.

----------


## erasmospunk

> για κανα ronja τι λέτε;
> το κόστος τους είναι ~50ευρώ το καθένα (αν πάρεις ηλεκτρονικά για 5-6)
> πιάνουν 10mbit full duplex με εμβέλεια μέχρι 4κμ το πολύ (στην ελλάδα που έχουμε καλό καιρό τα φτάνουμε)
> 
> είναι κανείς τρελαμένος ηλεκτρονικάκιας μέσα


Φ-Ο-Β-Ε-Ρ-Ο! Βασικά μόνο και μόνο να φτιάξεις κάτι τέτοιο και να το κανεις να δουλέψει είναι μεγάλη εμπειρία.


....

----------


## tse0123

Μα κάτι δεν είχανε φτιάξει στο παρελθόν;
Απ'ό,τι φαίνεται εγκαταλειφθηκε το θέμα βέβαια.

No workgroup, no progress..  ::

----------


## B52

Δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολη η κατασκευη του Project Ronja, τα παιδια απο την Κρητη που ειχαν φτασει σχεδον ως το τελος της κατασκευης αν θυμαμαι καλα περιμεναν κατι μηνες μονο και μονο για καποια parts να ερθουν απ'εξω. 
Αποτελεσματα απο δοκιμες δεν θυμαμαι να ειδα σε καποιο post αλλα για φανταστειτε εκτος ολα απο αυτα τα πιατα και τους ιστους να αρχισουμε να βαζουμε και λαμπες  ::  στη ταρατσα ?

----------


## Ifaistos

Δεν είχε gui μάλλον  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

Σϊγουρα έχει τα πλεονεκτήματα που αναφέρθηκαν (μικρή ανεμοπιεση, διακριτικότητα ιδιαίτερα αν ειναι σε μη ορατό φάσμα κλπ) αλλά πρέπει να εχει αρκετά μεγάλη κατανάλωση, αποτι φαινεται η λαμπα του ειναι πολυ δυνατή θα έλαγα 200-300W

----------


## sinonick

Power consumption 450mA @12VDC (5.4W) from wall cube, 2W from external heating power supply (switchable off). Typical	Maximum 
Idle	340mA	400mA 
Full data load (both directions)	390mA	450mA

----------


## the_eye

@sinonick Φίλε μου εσύ αναφέρεσαι στα laser FSO αυτό για το οποίο συζητάω *δεν είναι laser*. Σου φαινεται αυτό το φως για 2watt  ::

----------


## [email protected]

OK, αν είναι LED ισχυος δεν θα ειναι 200W, αλλα μαλλον θα εινια παραπανω απο τι 1mW (0 dB) του Wifi

----------


## sinonick

βασικά αναφέρθηκα στο ronja γιατί νόμιζα ότι και ο morpheusme σε αυτό αναφερόταν!
σόρρυ με τόσο διάβασμα των παλιών ποστς βρέθηκα αλλού για αλλού!

-edit-
να ρωτήσω κάτι μιας και ήδη βρέθηκα εδώ!
δηλαδή επειδή είναι λευκό το φως αυτό γιατί αποκλείει το να είναι ένα από τα κοινα FSO;

----------


## the_eye

Δεν τα κατασκευάζουν στο ορατό φάσμα του φωτός γιατί θα είχαν παρεμβολές από τον ήλιο. Φαντάσου να είχες ένα Access Point στα 100mW και να είχες μια παρεμβολή 1.000.000.000TW (και εγώ δεν ξέρω πόσο μπορεί να είναι ο ήλιος) σιγά να μην έκανες δίκτυο. Για αυτό το λόγο τα κατασκευάζουν σε μήκη κύματος από 800nm και πάνω όπου τέτοιες ακτινοβολίες απορροφούν τα ανώτερα στρώματα της ατμόσφαιρας. Συνήθως είναι στα 800nm ή στα 1500nm αν και σε αυτές τις συχνότητες υπάρχει το πρόβλημα του ήλιου, αλλά λιγότερο, για αυτό το λόγο προσπαθούν να αποφεύγουν στόχευση προς την πορεία του.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Δεν τα κατασκευάζουν στο ορατό φάσμα του φωτός γιατί θα είχαν παρεμβολές από τον ήλιο. Φαντάσου να είχες ένα Access Point στα 100mW και να είχες μια παρεμβολή 1.000.000.000TW (και εγώ δεν ξέρω πόσο μπορεί να είναι ο ήλιος) σιγά να μην έκανες δίκτυο. Για αυτό το λόγο τα κατασκευάζουν σε μήκη κύματος από 800nm και πάνω όπου τέτοιες ακτινοβολίες απορροφούν τα ανώτερα στρώματα της ατμόσφαιρας. Συνήθως είναι στα 800nm ή στα 1500nm αν και σε αυτές τις συχνότητες υπάρχει το πρόβλημα του ήλιου, αλλά λιγότερο, για αυτό το λόγο προσπαθούν να αποφεύγουν στόχευση προς την πορεία του.


Όπως τα άλλα δουλεύουνε στο υπέρυθρο, θα μπορούσε αυτό να δούλευε στο υπεριώδες? Το λέω γιατί αν ήτανε λευκό λευκό δε θα μπλέδιζε έτσι στη φωτό. 
Στο καπάκι έκανα ένα search στο google "Wireless and Ultraviolet" και βρήκα πολύ πράμα. Δείτε αυτό
http://www.sandia.gov/news/resources/re ... /well.html
Μάλλον για τέτοιο μιλάμε.  ::

----------


## the_eye

@ALTAiR
Αυτό που περιγράφει το λινκ είναι μια νέας τεχνολογία λάμπα φθωρισμού, δεν λέει πουθενά για μεταφορά δεδομένων.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> @ALTAiR
> Αυτό που περιγράφει το λινκ είναι μια νέας τεχνολογία λάμπα φθωρισμού, δεν λέει πουθενά για μεταφορά δεδομένων.


Λάθος link πόσταρα.
Δες αυτό: http://www.ieee.org/organizations/pubs/ ... iolet.html

----------


## the_eye

Αυτό λέει ότι λειτουργεί στο φάσμα 200nm - 280nm, άρα δεν είναι ορατό με το ανθρώπινο μάτι. Εγώ το βλέπω όμως σαν λευκό δυνατό φως, άρα είναι σε μήκος κύματος 380 - 750 nm.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αυτό λέει ότι λειτουργεί στο φάσμα 200nm - 280nm, άρα δεν είναι ορατό με το ανθρώπινο μάτι. Εγώ το βλέπω όμως σαν λευκό δυνατό φως, άρα είναι σε μήκος κύματος 380 - 750 nm.


Το ότι βγάζει και λευκό φως δε σημαίνει ότι η κύρια λειτουργία του δε γίνεται στο υπεριώδες. Βγάζει και λευκό για να το κεντράρεις τη νύχτα!!!  ::

----------


## RF

Άσχετα μηνύματα μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23185

----------


## Vigor

Free Space Optical (FSO) και από την FSONA, με ταχύτητες μέχρι 1250Mbps που καταλήγουν σε Fiber Optic interface (SM or MM fiber, SC terminated). Για ερασιτεχνική χρήση και με το κόστος που θα έχουν, φυσικά και είναι απλησίαστα.  ::

----------


## papashark

Μιας που το ξέθαψες μετά από 2 χρόνια, ξέρει κανένας τιμές ?

Εχει jackpot το jokker σήμερα, και αν μου κάτσει μπορεί να αναβαθμίσω κανα κόμβο  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Ας μην ξεχνάμε πως ο τίτλος της Δημόσιας Συζήτησης είναι '_Τεχνολογία_' και περί αυτής ο λόγος.
Το αν μπορεί αυτή να γίνει κτήμα του καθενός μας, αυτό εξαρτάται από το βαλάντιο του.
Προσωπικά το δικό μου δεν αντέχει τέτοιες επενδύσεις..  ::  

Όσον αφορά την ερώτηση που είχε να κάνει με το κόστος των παραπάνω:

Τιμές 2006 [1], [2]

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μιας που το ξέθαψες μετά από 2 χρόνια, ξέρει κανένας τιμές ?
> 
> Εχει jackpot το jokker σήμερα, και αν μου κάτσει μπορεί να αναβαθμίσω κανα κόμβο


Θα χρειάζεται και ο απέναντι τέτοιο... Πιάσε κα ιστον απέναντι ένα joker από τα καλά...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Μιας που το ξέθαψες μετά από 2 χρόνια, ξέρει κανένας τιμές ?
> 
> Εχει jackpot το jokker σήμερα, και αν μου κάτσει μπορεί να αναβαθμίσω κανα κόμβο  
> 
> 
> Θα χρειάζεται και ο απέναντι τέτοιο... Πιάσε κα ιστον απέναντι ένα joker από τα καλά...


Ε, έτσι κι αλλιώς σε ζευγάρι τα πουλάνε.

(το jokker δεν μου έκατσε, αλλά η περιέργεια υπάρχει ακόμα  ::  )

----------


## the_eye

Τελικά σε μια άσχετη αναζήτηση βρήκα τι είναι. Είναι ένα σύστημα DOAS και μετράει ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση.
http://airlab.edu.gr/htm/doasp.htm

----------


## Vigor

Κάτι που βρήκα σχετικό με την Differential Optical Absorption Spectroscopy(DOAS).
Differential Optical Absorption Spectroscopy, By Ulrich Platt, Jochen Stutz

----------


## Dreamweaver

ωραιο ειναι παντως!=  ::

----------

